# signature with journal



## bonz (Jul 2, 2008)

i am trying to put both my journals on my signature but it tells me i can only have one line of info. am i doing something wrong or can we only have one sig at a time. 
also i was noticing when i upload pic`s the number of allowed pic`s is going down, what happens when it reaches 0, do we have to delete some to add new or what


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 2, 2008)

There currently is no limit for the amount of attachments that can be used. 4 per time but then you can go back in and add more if need be. Signature lines were limited due to abuse.


----------



## bonz (Jul 2, 2008)

how about my question about the picure limit.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 2, 2008)

The attachments to threads ?


----------



## bonz (Jul 2, 2008)

no. everytime i upload pic`s from my camera there is a limit on how many pic`s i am allowed. i think i have about 5 or so left, now when that reaches 0 what then do i need to delete some off my gallery or is that it i cant put more pic`s on your site.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 3, 2008)

when you upload pics to : 
Error
It should be unlimited if you do get to 0 and it stops you send me a private message I will investigate


----------



## bonz (Jul 3, 2008)

ok. i noticed that it only gives me a limit on my albums. i`ll let you know what happens i have more to load today, thanx


----------



## bonz (Jul 3, 2008)

ok i have loaded more pic`s in my album. ( first grow by green acres) the upload link is even gone so does that mean i cant add anymore to albums and only to member gallery.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 4, 2008)

Which album are you uploading to.


----------



## bonz (Jul 4, 2008)

i was using my "first grow by bonz" i changed the name on it. it was by green acres (user name on other site) i dont think it mattered what one. any of my albums wont let me upload more. i geusse i could just load to "post your pic`s" in the forum and then to the approriate section but not to any of my pictures and albums in " my rollitup "
thanx


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 4, 2008)

Ok so you are uploading to your pictures and albums via "my rollitup" not the gallery feature.


----------



## bonz (Jul 4, 2008)

yes. if i went the other way could i move them to my gallery


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 4, 2008)

Ok i figured out the problem you can only have x amount of pictures per album, you can create different albums and then your picture count will reset for that album. I have also increased the amount per album to 100.


----------



## bonz (Jul 4, 2008)

great. i`m almost at harvest time and i wouldnt want to leave people hanging. thanks for the help.


----------



## bonz (Jul 5, 2008)

sorry to keep buging you people but i started a new album to continue my first one and there is a limit of 11 pic`s, no big deal i`ll load a different way. now the problem is that most of my pic`s are gone from my actual journal in the forums. any ideas?


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 6, 2008)

did you delete your other album ?


----------



## bonz (Jul 6, 2008)

no i just called it "continued"


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 7, 2008)

there ya go bonz, i have disabled the limit entirely


----------



## bonz (Jul 7, 2008)

thx. iwas more curious why my pic`s in my indoor journal thread went but oh well. thx for looking into this.


----------

